# Need furniture?



## danemad (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,
Due to work reasons we are selling up and moving back to the UK and are selling most of our household furniture. If anyone would like photos or to come and view you are very welcome. Our bedroom furniture is solid wood, handmade with dovetail joints, very good quality stuff, see below, as is the dining room furniture. We are also selling our white goods which are all still only a couple of years old, including a huge American fridge freezer. Please email me for info or call me on 655.031.287.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

danemad said:


> Hi,
> Due to work reasons we are selling up and moving back to the UK and are selling most of our household furniture. If anyone would like photos or to come and view you are very welcome. Our bedroom furniture is solid wood, handmade with dovetail joints, very good quality stuff, see below, as is the dining room furniture. We are also selling our white goods which are all still only a couple of years old, including a huge American fridge freezer. Please email me for info or call me on 655.031.287.


Didnt say where you are ? makes a difference ....


----------



## danemad (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, located 10 mins from Gandia (Valencia).


----------

